

Who needs windows when you have ubuntu? - rogcg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-lfKL2YQc4iI/UDNCAauw0VI/AAAAAAAAATQ/csWBblKg8-8/s497/ubuntu2.png

======
jagermo
Can we stop making the "Gates" joke? Yes, he is still chairman, but left
Microsoft in 2006. That was before Hacker News was started...

